# Peer2Peer Verbindung trotz NAT



## sn0bli (21. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe 2 Clients, die mit einrm Server verbunden sind (Anmeldung und Verifizierung, etc.). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die Verbindung anschließend peer2peer, also vom Client zu Client, erfolgt, auch wenn beide Clients hinter einem NAT sind?
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Dukel (21. Aug 2017)

Ich würde überprüfen ob eine direkte Verbindung zwischen den Clients geht und wenn nicht, dass es über den Server geht.


----------



## DrZoidberg (21. Aug 2017)

Du könntest die Verbindung über den Server leiten. Das heißt, alles was der Server von Client A empfängt leitet er sofort an Client B weiter und umgekehrt.
Wenn die Verbindung aber direkt von A nach B gehen soll, dann könntest du es mit UDP hole punching versuchen. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass das nur mit UDP und nicht mit TCP funktioniert und auch dann nicht immer.


----------

